# Stihl FS450



## MagraAdam (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi guys,
I got myself a 3rd hand Stihl FS450 - it's my first pro series brush cutter/saw, and it's a beast! it seems like an obscure model, not really listed anywhere in Aus and most of the parts are only listed up to the 350.. It's missing a couple of the fuel tank screws, so grabbing some from Stihl tomorrow. 

The only issue i've had with it so far is that it has stalled twice on me, like it was out of fuel (when it wasn't). I had to re-prime with the bulb to get it to start again. Any idea on the cause? (fuel filter looks fine, and fuel line doesn't look like it's cracked. 

It also spits a bit of oil out of the exhaust, but i'm not sure what fuel was put through it when i got it. I've drained it and will run it again with fuel i know is 50:1.

If anyone can recommend a blade for bracken (https://weeds.dpi.nsw.gov.au/Weeds/BrackenFern) I have many acres of it.. the main issue isn't so much cutting it, but that it just falls and either covers the head or blocks me from getting to the stuff behind it. what's the shredder blade like? https://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Prod...ies/2292-1650/Shredder-Blade-320mm-(2-F).aspx

Any other tips or advice for this tool would be appreciated.

Thanks heaps,

Adam


----------



## MagraAdam (Nov 12, 2020)

The Stihl shredder blade is amazing..

But, after replacing the shaft that half rounded, I now need to replace the cylinder and piston. I'm not going to pay Stihl $550 just for the parts. Looks like I can get the kit from eBay for about $90aud. Anything I should know about replacing them, or which ones to avoid when buying them?

Thanks!


----------

